# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Vragenlijst voor mensen met een intermitterende katheter

## Millennium

Dag NGF-leden,

Ik doe op dit moment vanuit Canada onderzoek naar mensen met ruggenmergletsel en aanverwante aandoeningen (zoals MS en ALS) die gebruik maken van een intermitterende katheter. Het doel is om kennis en ontwikkeling op dit gebied te bevorderen en ik kan de hulp hierbij goed gebruiken. Als je voldoet aan de omschrijving, dan kun je de vragenlijst invullen via de volgende link:

http://www.tinyurl.com/SCI-onderzoek

Als je de vragenlijst liever telefonisch af wil laten nemen, dan kan dat door dat aan te geven in de enquête. Natuurlijk is alles geheel anoniem en worden de antwoorden nooit aan persoonsgegevens gekoppeld. Als dank voor het volledig invullen van het onderzoek krijg je bovendien een beloning van omgerekend zo'n 60 (75USD). Mocht je iemand kennen die aan de omschrijving voldoet, dan kun je deze link gewoon doorgeven.

Heel erg bedankt alvast!

Groetjes Sjoerd

----------


## Millennium

Heel erg bedankt iedereen die de vragenlijst al heeft ingevuld! Om echt iets te kunnen met de resultaten, heb ik alleen nog wel wat meer mensen nodig die mee willen doen. Schroom dus vooral niet om de vragenlijst in te vullen :-)

----------


## Luuss0404

Heel veel succes! Hopelijk komen er genoeg reacties  :Smile:

----------


## Millennium

@ Luuss0404

Dank je! Je slogan is wat dat betreft ook erg toepasselijk  :Wink:

----------


## Millennium

Dag NGF-leden, 

*Omdat er enthousiast is gereageerd op de oproep om deel te nemen aan het onderzoek is het maximum aantal inmiddels bereikt. Het heeft vanaf nu dus geen zin meer om de vragenlijst nog in te vullen. Iedereen die dat al gedaan had heel erg bedankt!*

----------

